
The night bullets hit the White House – and the Secret Service didn’t know - mxfh
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/special/politics/white-house-shooting/
======
everyone
This is a good example of a certain kind of really bad website design that
seems to be becoming more popular.

